
A problem worse than Zoom - ingve
https://lapcatsoftware.com/articles/zoom.html
======
notinversed
So any website can make arbitrary requests to localhost or any internal LAN
server? You could have a field day with just a little bit of internal
knowledge on that one.

Do random malicious web pages in IOS still have the ability to open the app
store too? Was that the genesis of all this nonsense, just trying to make the
app store easier?

------
rurban
Several russian sports sites scan your local network for several UDP and TCP
ports, which I block via my firewall. Chrome should be blocked to access
192.168. _._ for all TCP and UDP ports. localhost of course also.

